# Otter and Beaver Trapping day



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Beaver anyone???











River trapping











River Trapping


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice! Wish I could get out in this weather. Looking forward to the catches. OT


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

wow ur gunna need a pair of chest waders, or wait till freeze


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Won't freeze its all moving water.

Set two different beaver lodges today also set some very good otter sign plus a few 'rats and mink sets.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice, looks like spring.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Left the house today and it was 44 degrees got home it was 19 degrees and BLOWING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Dave is that otter creek?


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

No its not Otter Creek. Otter Creek is 100 percent on National Park land and we can't trap the park at all.


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks like the bz river to me,nice pics,need a trapping partner .good luck


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

That is really pretty. We wont see anything like that until April around here. 

Hope you pick up a few in the sets. I am working on getting some beaver and otter as well but they are all under the ice.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Guys no matter how hard you try and guess I will not tell. I am somewhere in these 6 counties Benzie, Manistee, Grand Traverse, Wexford, Kalkaska, Lake maybe even Antrim.

No trapping partner needed trapperray sorry

Brandon,

Does your fast flowing water even freeze up there. All this water has a very fast flow. Might get some shelf ice and back water ice but I have never seen these rivers freeze.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Dave Lyons said:


> Brandon,
> 
> Does your fast flowing water even freeze up there. All this water has a very fast flow. Might get some shelf ice and back water ice but I have never seen these rivers freeze.



Dave,
It surprises me how much of the fast water freezes up here. I know of one river that stays open except for shelf ice. I trap it every year take two Beaver and leave it be till the next season. Its kinda nice to have a spot like that to manage.
Good luck with your traps and keep us posted. Weather is nasty up here. I had plans to set tomorrow but am holding off one more day waiting for less wind and a little more warmth.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Dave,

UP rivers no matter how fast flowing will freeze up there unless it is all spring fed. I have seen big water falls frozen up solid like one big icicle. The WUP where I lived for over 25 years I never had any open water once winter set in to trap in. The EUP where I lived for 5 years had a few spring creeks that would stay open year round and down here in the NLP it seems most all streams and rivers stay open, but a lot of it is spring fed right out of the ground so it doesn't freeze.

Good luck I hope you do well in there.

OT


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Forgot the camera today for on the line pics. But ended up with two beaver with only 2 traps set for beaver.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

nice dave... dang... beavers sure look like fun to me.. how bout this guess..... Boardman river??? no wait..... Platte.. thats it! :yikes: :lol: :corkysm55


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Certain branches of the Ausable will freeze shut in places, I got stuck on some ice dams canoeing this muzzie season. I went out new years day and yesterday and the sections of river were all open. I made 2 otter sets and 3 beaver sets. I saw 2 otter on new years day hopefully i got one of em. 
Nice job on the beaver


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Wiggler said:


> nice dave... dang... beavers sure look like fun to me.. how bout this guess..... Boardman river??? no wait..... Platte.. thats it! :yikes: :lol: :corkysm55


Give up Wiggler! It has to be the Betsie! HAHAHAH! or maybe ...........


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Dave,

Great photos!!!!

Congratulations on the beaver catch.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats on your Beaver catch!


----------

